# harness blades



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

:TWent to Blue Dolphin seminar this winter and was inspired...painted up these blades,6 of them I bought @ Gander mountain in mentor,the rest I bought @ Cabelas and started painting.I used markers on some,fingernail polish on some and spraypaint on others.Will be trying them soon.Thanks Gary,great seminar,can't wait to try out the techniques..also bought some inline weights as well..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice bud! Good luck with them.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice!
I got some curing in the basement as we speak.
Had trouble with the one's I made up last year with the finish wearing off as we trolled.
The fellow at Janns said to use this....








The Component Systems Seal Coat Lure Finish
We'll see soon how well it works.


----------

